# Resting Smoked Cheese



## BandCollector (Oct 16, 2022)

I am not going to bore everyone with pictures of my smoked cheese.  There are hundreds of them on our sight for your viewing enjoyment.  But I do have a question for my expert cheese smokers.

In the past,  I have smoked my cheese,  let it rest in the refrigerator uncovered for a day, wiped off any moisture, vacuum sealed, and back into the refrigerator.

I have read that some of you place your smoked cheese in paper bags for a few days and then vacuum seal. 

My question is:

How long should this papered rest be, and should the bags be stapled shut? ( That is what I did.)  Just needed some guidance. . Picture enclosed.



Thanks for any help.    John


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 16, 2022)

What?  No one?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 16, 2022)

I’m no expert on cheese, but I do use the paper bag often on semi-dry sausages. The whole purpose is to dry down the product. This will depend on moisture content at the start and desired finish moisture. I would think a couple three days for most cheese would be sufficient. Oh and I do not staple the bags but nothing wrong with that either, I hope one of the cheese wizards does chime in.


----------



## Marknmd (Oct 16, 2022)

I've smoked cheeses the last three winters.  They've come out very nice.  After they're smoked, I use parchment paper to wrap them tight.  Then hold them in the fridge for two days.  Then take them out and vacuum seal them and put them in the 'fridge again for 14 days.  Good to go.  

I got the method from youtube



Good luck


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 16, 2022)

Sorry I've never used a paper bag to hold my cheese. I place the cheese on a wire cooling rack and loosely cover the cheese with plastic wrap for an overnight sleep in the fridge. 

Chris


----------



## Colin1230 (Oct 16, 2022)

John, to answer your question, two days in your papers bag will be good. Then I would blot them dry and vacuum seal and let age for no less than two weeks, the longer the better.  Any longer in the bags and you may end up with dry edges. Just my thoughts my friend.

Oh, by the way, Pam and I are still enjoying our Christmas Gift. The mustard and pickles were phenomenal.


----------



## nchapelheel (Oct 16, 2022)

I hope this helps. After smoking the cheese, I will dry the cheese IF it has moisture on it or
if the temp got to high and oil has started to seep out. Otherwise I put a piece of parchment
paper between the blocks and vacuum pack it the next day. 
I buy 8 ounce blocks, cut them in half, and then smoke them.  I pack 2 pounds per bag for
smoked pimento cheese later. I can't seem to smoke enough cheese to last until it gets
cold again here in North Carolina.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Oct 16, 2022)

I’m intrigued by this. What kinds of cheese do you like to smoke? I’m assuming this is a cold smoke, right? This is something I should really start to think about doing since our “winter” is approaching with rather cool night temps.


----------



## babydoc (Oct 16, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> I’m intrigued by this. What kinds of cheese do you like to smoke? I’m assuming this is a cold smoke, right? This is something I should really start to think about doing since our “winter” is approaching with rather cool night temps.


Same here.

You guys buy cheese and smoke it? Or make cheese and smoke it?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 16, 2022)

When I cold smoke cheese I rest it in fridge on racks that I smoked it on. No covering or wrapping at all. For a day at least, maybe two or more....depending on how busy I am. Then vac seal and back in fridge. Sure does make fridge smell wonderful!

Ryan


----------



## JIMSMOKES (Oct 16, 2022)

Hmm? Maybe this year I'll wrap my cheese in peach paper instead of on a wire rack in fridge before vacuum seal.


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 17, 2022)

Thanks to all who responded,

I have always cold smoked my store bought cheeses for 2 to 3 hours, patted them dry, placed them on racks in the refrigerator uncovered for a day , and then vac packed.  This procedure has always given me great results because I learned it here on our sight.  I was intrigued by the paper bag approach for the initial temporary storage but was unclear as to how long to leave the cheese in the paper bags but my friend 

 Colin1230
  answered that question.

Looking forward to this years batch. . .By the way I cold smoked 20# of sharp cheddar and Swiss in my drum smoker (AKA  UDS). . .My favorites!

Thanks again guys,

John


----------



## nchapelheel (Oct 17, 2022)

I buy 8 ounce blocks of New York sharp at Aldi's stores. I tried smoking mozzarela, but that didn't
work well. Gouda smokes very nicely and keeps in the refrigerator for years if vacuum packed.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 17, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> I’m intrigued by this. What kinds of cheese do you like to smoke? I’m assuming this is a cold smoke, right? This is something I should really start to think about doing since our “winter” is approaching with rather cool night temps.





babydoc said:


> Same here.
> 
> You guys buy cheese and smoke it? Or make cheese and smoke it?



Store bought cheese here, usually Cabot brand. Cheddar, horseradish, swiss, pepper jack and habanero are my favorites, but any variety will work well. I go two hours in the smoker(cold smoke with dust). Slice a piece off set it aside then slice off another piece and taste it . If it's where I want it then I pull the cheese off the smoker. Let it cool in the fridge overnight on the wire rack and try another slice in the morning to make sure it's smokey enough. If it isn't then it goes back on the smoker for round two. If it is then it's vacuum sealed until it's needed. 

Chris


----------



## JCAP (Oct 17, 2022)

I'm intrigued by the resting. I normally smoke cheese for about an hour with pellets and then rest it for a few hours. I blot off any moisture and then vac seal the same day. 

I find that any longer than an hour or two with pellets is too much smoke for me.


----------



## zwiller (Oct 17, 2022)

I tried many things to improve my cheese like resting but best thing I did was use dust instead of pellets.  HUGE difference.  Follow Chris' method above 

 gmc2003
.  If you are trying to replicate stuff like Hickory Farms, that's a tall order as cheese is processed using liquid smoke.  I am slowly working on hacking it...


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 18, 2022)

All is well my friends. . .2.5 hours in the drum smoker with apple and hickory pellets, into paper bags and refrigerator for a day,  and vacuum packed last night.  All the cheese looks beautiful and is now taking a long winter's nap until consumed at various parties and functions.

*A side note*:  I also have found that pellets give off *much* more smoke than dust, however if the pellet generator and cheese are placed in a large environment ( such as a drum smoker)  the results are much more satisfactory.  Small environment=dust,  large environment= dust or pellets.

Thanks again for all the responses and suggestions,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 18, 2022)

Colin1230
 ,

Did you receive my PM?

John


----------



## Colin1230 (Oct 18, 2022)

Yes I did and I thought I replied. Let me look.
John, I hosed that one up. Just looked for our conversation and it no longer exists on my end. Not used to using my phone to post. Pam and I are in Virginia Beach this week.


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 18, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> Yes I did and I thought I replied. Let me look.
> John, I hosed that one up. Just looked for our conversation and it no longer exists on my end. Not used to using my phone to post. Pam and I are in Virginia Beach this week.


Apparently Private Messages are not showing up and being saved after they have been sent.  I did not get your response.  It is not showing either and did not come through.

Each time I click on the little envelope next to the bell I get a message that I have no recent conversations.  Perhaps a glitch in the new format.  I will have to check with Brian about this.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 18, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> Apparently Private Messages are not showing up and being saved after they have been sent.  I did not get your response.  It is not showing either and did not come through.
> 
> Each time I click on the little envelope next to the bell I get a message that I have no recent conversations.  Perhaps a glitch in the new format.  I will have to check with Brian about this.


When it says no recent conversations click on the very bottom left where it says "show all". That will give you all the conversation you've ever had that weren't delted


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 18, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> When it says no recent conversations click on the very bottom left where it says "show all". That will give you all the conversation you've ever had that weren't delted


I already did that and The conversation I had with 

 Colin1230
 is not showing up.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 18, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> I already did that and The conversation I had with
> 
> Colin1230
> is not showing up.


Have you checked the "private chat messages"? I receive them all the time and never an alert.


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 18, 2022)

I don't use the chat forum.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 18, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> I don't use the chat forum.


I don't either but I get private messages there all the time
	

		
			
		

		
	







Looks like this


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 18, 2022)

OK,  Thanks.  I will check there and see if it found its way there.


----------



## cmayna (Oct 18, 2022)

I smoke Mozzi cheese every winter, smoking for 3 hours using Apple dust.  Then fridge cool while still on the racks for overnite.  Then I vacuum seal.


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 18, 2022)

I do a couple of days of mellowing and make sure to dry any condensation. i don't allow oils to break out.  I use a sawdust smoke generator, so my cheeses are edible throughout the entire smoking and mellowing process, but after vacuum sealing I age about a week before giving any away.


----------



## Colin1230 (Oct 18, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> OK,  Thanks.  I will check there and see if it found its way there.


I checked there also and have zero private chats, as should be.  I think I have other PM's that are effected as well.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 22, 2022)

I smoke for 2.5-3 hours. Then allow them to rest on the counter for a few hours. Then either put in paper bags. Or wrap loosely in plastic wrap overnight. Next day I I'll blot dry any moisture on the cheese and vacuum pack and let it rest for at least a month in the fridge. I think the paper bag trick is used to wick any skin moisture from the cheese.


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 22, 2022)

Steve H said:


> I smoke for 2.5-3 hours. Then allow them to rest on the counter for a few hours. Then either put in paper bags. Or wrap loosely in plastic wrap overnight. Next day I I'll blot dry any moisture on the cheese and vacuum pack and let it rest for at least a month in the fridge. I think the paper bag trick is used to wick any skin moisture from the cheese.




Thanks Steve,

You are exactly correct. 

In the past I simply placed the smoked cheese in the refrigerator overnight and then blotted any remaining moisture before vacuum packing.  This time when I used the paper bag approach there was no moisture.  Easy Peasy!

Take care,

John


----------



## cmayna (Nov 13, 2022)

Hello all, I am intrigued about using a paper bag or similar during resting after being smoked.  Do you lay the cheese blocks as a single layer in the paper bag?  Could one lay a sheet of butcher paper on the rack, load a single layer of smoked cheese blocks on the paper  with a slight gap between each block and then lay another sheet of paper on top of the blocks?  Then into the fridge for an overnight rest?  Use paper towel instead of butcher paper because it might breathe easier?

I've always just put the rack of smoked cheese blocks back into the fridge for an overnite rest.  Next day, blot and vacuum up.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 13, 2022)

cmayna said:


> Hello all, I am intrigued about using a paper bag or similar during resting after being smoked.  Do you lay the cheese blocks as a single layer in the paper bag?  Could one lay a sheet of butcher paper on the rack, load a single layer of smoked cheese blocks on the paper  with a slight gap between each block and then lay another sheet of paper on top of the blocks?  Then into the fridge for an overnight rest?  Use paper towel instead of butcher paper because it might breathe easier?
> 
> I've always just put the rack of smoked cheese blocks back into the fridge for an overnite rest.  Next day, blot and vacuum up.


I just lay them in a single layer. Keep a small gap between them in a paper bag. If you're referring to the butcher paper used for smoking. Then I would think it'll work fine.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 13, 2022)

The paper bag idea is for it to absorb the moisture off the cheese...  The problem is.. If the bags not touching the cheese then it's not going to wick/absorb the moisture from the cheese...  

This is just my thoughts as to the performance of the bag...


----------



## cmayna (Nov 13, 2022)

Yes, pink porous butcher paper used for smoking.   Thanks


----------



## Steve H (Nov 13, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> The paper bag idea is for it to absorb the moisture off the cheese...  The problem is.. If the bags not touching the cheese then it's not going to wick/absorb the moisture from the cheese...
> 
> This is just my thoughts as to the performance of the bag...


Doesn't need to touch the cheese. It still draws the moisture.


----------



## cmayna (Nov 14, 2022)

Here’s my new cheese resting idea using butcher smoking paper















And into the mini fridge for a couple days…..


----------



## Steve H (Nov 14, 2022)

cmayna said:


> Here’s my new cheese resting idea using butcher smoking paper
> 
> View attachment 648611
> View attachment 648612
> ...


Interested in this. Please let us know. Nice job with wrapping it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 14, 2022)

Craig, you wrap your cheese better then I wrap Christmas presents. Definitely let us know how it goes.

Chris


----------



## driedstick (Nov 14, 2022)

Interesting,,, I have done LOTS of cheese and never heard of the paper bag experiment... May have to give that a try,,, just did 30lbs Tillamook sharp and Medium cheddar yesterday and will be doing 30 - 60lbs in the next week or so,,, these go great with the cheese cutting boards I make.


----------



## Marknmd (Nov 14, 2022)

My understanding that it's a good idea to form a dry surface around fresh cheese to act as a shell to protect it from drying out.  That's why cheese wheels are made with a rind.  Since we are smoking virgin cheese after it's been removed from a rind, my understanding is it's beneficial to give it some sort of protective shell to act as a rind.  And I think that's the purpose of drying out the exterior.  I think 

 JckDanls 07
 who posted in post #34 above is on to something regarding the bag.  I think he's saying a bag wouldn't do much relative to a wrap.  I think that a bag would absorb moisture from the air inside it and aid in drying out the surface of the cheese since it forces the cheese to rest in a dry-air environment.  But it seems to me, wrapping the cheese in butcher paper or parchment paper for a couple days would accomplish the same task much more efficiently.  

An analogy might be putting your hand in the 38 degree refrigerator for a few secs vs putting your hand in a bucket of 38 degree water for a few seconds.  Which wicks the heat in your hand better?

OTOH, I've read that soft cheese will develop a fragile patina from the smoke.  That's a good thing, but that patina, being so fragile and delicate on a soft cheese, can be disturbed if it's handled.  So perhaps a bag would be best for a soft cheese? 

So far I have stayed away from smoking soft cheeses except for the creamed cheese my smoked onion dip recipe.  But maybe I'll try it some day.  

Good luck


----------



## cmayna (Nov 14, 2022)

Can't see resting smoked cheese in this paper, being an issue.  Only doing 24 small blocks.  What the heck.  It's fun to experiment.  Going to rotate the two wraps tomorrow.  Now have a smoker rack resting on top to press the top paper in the upper wrap down to the cheese blocks.


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 15, 2022)

I got great results with the paper bags but the butcher paper technique looks as though it will work as well.

John


----------



## Torch&Tone (Nov 16, 2022)

The first time I smoked cheese, I let it rest overnight in the main fridge. I did not think what effect that would have on everything else in the fridge... including the lettuce for the next day's salad. Shockingly, maybe not *every* meal needs a heavy smoke flavor! My very next purchase was a dedicated minifridge for smoked cheeses (and a few porch beers).


----------



## sigmo (Nov 23, 2022)

I'm reading through this thread, and my question is:  Do you do your "drying rest" at room temperature, or is it better to do that in a refrigerator?

It seems like you'd get better drying at room temp than in a fridge.


----------



## Marknmd (Nov 23, 2022)

sigmo said:


> I'm reading through this thread, and my question is:  Do you do your "drying rest" at room temperature, or is it better to do that in a refrigerator?
> 
> It seems like you'd get better drying at room temp than in a fridge.


I think that's an excellent point.  I don't know, I'm not a cheese expert.  I do know that cheese ages very very quickly at room temp vs 'fridge temp - at least the soft cheeses.  My favorite cheese in the world is Cambozola black label (a mix of camembert and gargonzola) which ages very quickly, even when it's refrigerated.  It ages so fast, nobody in my area here will stock it anymore.  They complain it goes bad faster than they can sell it.  I have to drive down to Bethesda to a super uppity grocery (Balducci's) to get it.  But man it is good on a nice cracker.  But Cambozola is a soft cheese. 








Maybe a hard smoked cheese sitting out a couple days isn't a big deal?


----------



## Steve H (Nov 24, 2022)

sigmo said:


> I'm reading through this thread, and my question is:  Do you do your "drying rest" at room temperature, or is it better to do that in a refrigerator?
> 
> It seems like you'd get better drying at room temp than in a fridge.


Letting it rest for a few hours at room temp is key to getting it to dry out.


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 6, 2023)

I use Alder pellets to smoke the cheese I do...also sometimes hickory., but mostly Alder.

HT


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 6, 2023)

hoity toit said:


> I use Alder pellets to smoke the cheese I do...also sometimes hickory., but mostly Alder.
> 
> HT


I started my smoked cheese adventure almost 50 years ago, and alder was my go-to flavor wood.  As my method and smoke generation evolved, so did my selection of flavor woods. It's funny, but I think proper "smoke control" produces a better product than selecting one wood over another.  In general I like fruit woods better than nut woods, but a good blend can be outstanding on something as delicate as cheese or butter.


----------

